# indoor pistol range lansing/EL



## ken208 (Dec 8, 2005)

is anyone aware of an indoor pistol range in lansing/or east lansing? im shooting outdoors at the moment, but when the snow flies, i need a place to warm up. all help appreciated.


----------



## Danatodd99 (Dec 26, 2001)

total firearms in Mason has 6-7 lanes indooors


----------

